# MEDELLIN | Square Trade & Home | 86m | 282ft | 23 fl | U/C



## mafd12 (Sep 15, 2014)

*Location:*







​


----------



## mafd12 (Sep 15, 2014)

Now is *Prep.*
July 1:



jeroi said:


> Avances
> 
> Square.
> 
> ...


----------



## mafd12 (Sep 15, 2014)

November 11:



Carbet said:


> Square:


----------



## mafd12 (Sep 15, 2014)

December 17:



Alejo_paisa said:


> *Square Trade and Home*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mafd12 (Sep 15, 2014)

From local forum:



Alejo_paisa said:


> Square


----------



## mafd12 (Sep 15, 2014)

From local forum:



elkoalaa said:


> Square


----------



## mafd12 (Sep 15, 2014)

From city's forum:



Carbet said:


> Avance *Square*:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

